# Brake rotors



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok. I ordered my AXXIS Ultimate brake pads tonite. And I think there is a good possibility I may have to replace the rotors. I don't know how warped they are, so it's hard for me to tell. I'm curious as to if there is much of a difference in different OEM style rotors. I dont want the X-drilled or slotted rotors. I'm just looking for solid rotors and I can't afford to upgrade to AD22VFs. Should I stick with Nissan rotors or are the $18-26 rotors I can get at Autostoned. I haven't been able to find a thread that really leads in one direction or the other, it seems to be a matter of opinion. 

I know you get what you pay for, but right now I really don't have a whole lot of $$$.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Go for the cheapies. They are just as good as any OEM rotor. Cast iron is cast iron for a general application.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kragen / schuck rotors are supposedly better than the ones over at autozone is what i heard


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Where can I get those? How much? I'm going to take my rotors to a friends shop this wekend to see if they are machinable, so I'd like to be able to get them ready for installment the same time as the pads...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If you want rotors, see if cobalt friction has an application for your car. They sell G300-spec rotors which I am using now. I've ran them at 7 autocross, over 12,000 miles and have already resurfaced them twice and use axxis ultimate pads on them and I still cannot feel a lip on the outter edge.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Remember price is a major issue here... I'm getting married and still have much to get, and that doesnt incude furniture I need.

If you don't mind me asking, how much did those run you? They don't have the price listed on their website and it's after hours to call...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Somewhere in the $70-$90 range for the Prelude for both fronts.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Go with the autozone rotors, especially if price is a factor. Just as WBB said, there is next to no difference between them and the OEM rotors on the street or during light track use.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If autozone had them cheap for my application, I'd go autozone. But they are special order for my car and would cost ike $65 if I remember correctly. Thats why I figured for a little more money, I'd support Cobalt.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

65 for Autozone rotors? Jeez. Mine were literally 20 bucks each.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Special Order

Go check yourself. 1993 Prelude VTEC front rotors.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I know. : P I'm just saying that sucks.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Wow... that's high... I can get brembo blanks for my car cheaper than that... $37/rotor + shipping courtesy of nopionline...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Unfortunetly, not many cars have those rotors. Only the 93-96 Prelude VTEC and the 1st generation Acura Legends.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *If you want rotors, see if cobalt friction has an application for your car. They sell G300-spec rotors which I am using now. I've ran them at 7 autocross, over 12,000 miles and have already resurfaced them twice and use axxis ultimate pads on them and I still cannot feel a lip on the outter edge. *


Ok. I obviously don't know a whole lot about brakes, so please no flaming for this question...

You mentioned that you still don't feel a lip on the outer edge. Is this a sign of the rotors needing to be either resurfaced or replaced? If not that then what would that mean for me? My current rotors DEFINATELY have that lip...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

The lip on the outer edge of the rotor is just a sign that the pad is eating down the rotor. Its supposed to happen with time.


----------

